# Reader Question: Publish a series all at once or one book at a time?



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm wrapping up writing 7 novels in a comic crime series (in the tone of Donald E. Westlake's Dortmunder stories) and could use some reader advice as to the best/most popular way to publish the series:  should I put all 7 novels on Kindle in one go or space them out over several (or even 7) months?


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

Steven Hardesty said:


> I'm wrapping up writing 7 novels in a comic crime series (in the tone of Donald E. Westlake's Dortmunder stories) and could use some reader advice as to the best/most popular way to publish the series: should I put all 7 novels on Kindle in one go or space them out over several (or even 7) months?


What's good for the reader isn't always what's good for the author
What's good for the author isn't always what's good for the reader

Personally, I would not go and buy all seven books from an unknown author so having them available all at once wouldn't matter to me. On the other hand seeing only one book in a series from an unknown author doesn't give me a trust factor that s/he is committed to continuing the series and I would wait to see more available in the series before taking a leap of faith.

Maybe a compromise is to release the first three at one time which gives readers something to move onto immediately if they like the first book but then space out the rest once per month (or however often is best for author visibility). Seeing at least three books out might also give the reader some trust factor that an author they don't know has some commitment to the series and won't suddenly abandon it.

I think this questions is actually better for the authors in the WC in respect to what is best for you as the author and marketing your books. Waiting one month for a book is nothing compared to waiting one year. Having all seven books ready to publish gives you a lot of room to do what is best for you without having to make the reader wait that long for the next book.


----------



## AlbertB (Nov 11, 2014)

Publish 1 permafree, release the next two soon after at the price point you want. See how that goes, then set a release schedule for the remaining books.


----------



## John F (May 19, 2014)

Speaking just for myself and purely as a reader, if I like the first one I read, I want the rest to be available so I can go on without delay. If they add up to a serial and should be read in sequence, this should be made clear in their listings, and perhaps the first book should be published before the others. Otherwise, let's have them!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't think it would really matter if you publish all a once or at intervals, but if you do publish all at once, please make it clear in the title or cover that each book is #_ in a series. Few things will turn me off from an author than to download a book that was on sale only to find out later it's a part of a series and it's not book #1. Those books get deleted immediately.


----------



## Adaman14 (Mar 20, 2013)

I rarely buy books in a series unless I know the series is finished or soon to be finished.  Perhaps a mention to the reader that the books are completed if you decide to delay some releases.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Mandy said:


> I don't think it would really matter if you publish all a once or at intervals, but if you do publish all at once, please make it clear in the title or cover that each book is #_ in a series. Few things will turn me off from an author than to download a book that was on sale only to find out later it's a part of a series and it's not book #1. Those books get deleted immediately.


And for me, preferably "Number X of Y", so I know how long the series will be (or if the author actually has an end in mind or intends to leave it open-ended).


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Are these full-length novels (you referred to them as novels) or novellas?

If full length novels - better to sell one book at a time.  Make the first books free, or give it away in various book clubs.  Once it gets a decent amount of positive reviews, then you can release the other books one at a time.  Once all have been released, then you can sell an "omnibus" edition where all books are sold as one ebook at a heavy discount.

If novellas, better to sell as one ebook.  To market, just give away the first novella, as kind of like an early poll to gauge reader acceptance and price point.

Either way, for me as a reader, it isn't so much the publishing strategy that matters as much as reader acceptance and word of mouth (or via positive review) endorsement.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

It may also depend on your writing/publishing speed. If you're going to churn out a new volume every 6 months, it probably doesn't matter to me. If it's going to be every 2 years*, I might prefer to wait. That being said, I'd rather the author err on the side of getting the best product out there when it's ready versus rushing it out prematurely.
___________
* And if that's the case, the author probably can't afford to wait until it's completed.


----------



## Daniel Harvell (Jun 21, 2013)

As a reader, I'm always eager for the next book in a series, but a modest amount of time between each release helps build up anticipation. As an author, some time between releases will also allow you to review your marketing strategy and make adjustments, as needed.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Adaman14 said:


> I rarely buy books in a series unless I know the series is finished or soon to be finished. Perhaps a mention to the reader that the books are completed if you decide to delay some releases.


ditto this.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

All of this thread is really great advice and I appreciate so many folks taking the time to answer my questions!

Yes, the first 6 novels (60K words each) in my "Harry Seaburn Thriller Series" of 7 are finished.  They are linked chronologically but each is a standalone.  The 7th, the wrap up of the hero's story, is in progress.  The covers are done for all of them and I'm working formatting right now.

Based on all you've said, I now plan to publish the first book at the end of January and subsequent books every 3 weeks until the series is finished.  My covermaker has numbered the covers 1 thru 7, as many of you suggested.  I'll also let readers know that the entire series is written and everything will be published January-June.  I'll make the first book free or install it in KU.  I'll look toward bundling the whole series in the summer.  I'll also do a CreateSpace paperback version of each book as I work thru the e-publication cycle.

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2015)

Frontlist sells backlist. This is the fundamental thing trade publishing understands that indies don't. Releasing all of the books at once does nothing for you because people aren't going to buy them all at once. You first need to "sell" them on the idea of the series and build up anticipation for it. Each new release down the road helps drive interest in older releases. So you want to pace your releases to take advantage of this. 

If you have them already written and ready-to-go, schedule them on one month or two month intervals. That gives you a new book out on a regular basis to keep you in the new releases listings while gaining more opportunities to catch more eyes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Frontlist sells backlist. This is the fundamental thing trade publishing understands that indies don't. Releasing all of the books at once does nothing for you because people aren't going to buy them all at once. You first need to "sell" them on the idea of the series and build up anticipation for it. Each new release down the road helps drive interest in older releases. So you want to pace your releases to take advantage of this.
> 
> If you have them already written and ready-to-go, schedule them on one month or two month intervals. That gives you a new book out on a regular basis to keep you in the new releases listings while gaining more opportunities to catch more eyes.


But the question was asked of READERS. 

This reader doesn't care, except:

If it's to be a series, make it clear where in the series each book falls. Many find it annoying to purchase book 2 or 3 at a special price and find they've landed in the middle of something. If it looks good enough, we'll go searching for 1 or 2, but we may be more sensitive to price. As in, "I just got book 3 for 99 cents, how come I have to pay $4.99 for books one and two?" At best, I'm likely to wish list 1 and 2 and/or watch for a price drop. Book 3 is going in my TBR queue -- maybe I'll get to it some day. I might forget it's there and may never read it. I may even go ahead and return it.

Some people won't read a series until they're sure it's finished. I admit I don't really get that point of view. If I read book 1 and like it I will set up notifications so I can follow and read later volumes. I don't much care how many, or even if, the author has planned more.

I am VERY UNLIKELY to buy an 'introductory bundle' of, say, the first 3 books of a longer series at a special price. O.K. so it's 3 books at a discount off all three purchased separately, but since I don't even know if I'll like the first one, why should I pay more to get all 3?

Once I've decided I like a series and want to continue, I'm much less price sensitive: I know a bit better what to expect and can better judge if it's worth the asking price.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Frontlist sells backlist. This is the fundamental thing trade publishing understands that indies don't. Releasing all of the books at once does nothing for you because people aren't going to buy them all at once. You first need to "sell" them on the idea of the series and build up anticipation for it. Each new release down the road helps drive interest in older releases. So you want to pace your releases to take advantage of this.
> 
> If you have them already written and ready-to-go, schedule them on one month or two month intervals. That gives you a new book out on a regular basis to keep you in the new releases listings while gaining more opportunities to catch more eyes.


as has been stated, a number of readers are reluctant to start a series until a few books of it are published. and we DO buy them all at once if they are available.


----------



## DK Mok (Jan 3, 2015)

I actually like having a bit of space between books. When I'm following a series, one of the things I enjoy is the pause between instalments, when I can chat to other readers, speculate about what might happen next, and compare notes on our quibbles or favourite scenes. It's still possible to do this once the entire series has been released, but for me, I enjoy the sense of real-time discovery.

I like seeing a publication schedule because it builds anticipation, and I jot down release dates for my favourite authors in my diary planner.


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

As a reader I do not mind waiting for a book if I know for sure it is coming. To echo what others here and elsewhere have said: no one wants to start a series that the author is not going/ does not finish for whatever reason...

Seeing you have multiple books ready to go, I would say publish 2-3 and put the rest on pre-order with a fairly rapid publication after that. (every 3-4 weeks). That way, as a person finishes a book they can pick up the preorder... just my thoughts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

J.T. Williams said:


> As a reader I do not mind waiting for a book if I know for sure it is coming. To echo what others here and elsewhere have said: no one wants to start a series that the author is not going/ does not finish for whatever reason...


Minor Quibble: If what you're talking about is one long story told in installments, yes, it's annoying if it just stops before it ends.

If what you're talking about is a group of books with the same characters, more or less, it's not a problem if it stops. Presumably, each book is a full story in its own right. Characters may age and grow, but as long as there are no major plots left unfinished, it's no big deal.

The second is the type of series I prefer; the first I think of as serials, and really don't care for them much at all.


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

I agree. I do not care that much for serials for the same reason.


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

Echoing the sentiments about serials- I don't buy them.  But a series of books in the same world with the same characters that each have a resolution are fine.  

I never check to see what other books an author has before buying a book, but I don't just surf the best seller lists randomly hoping to find something interesting.  Books I buy are based on personal recommendations or some sort of buzz- I've seen something about it, read something about it or something else has prompted me to give it a try.  I have more books on my kindle right now than I could read in a year of full-time reading.

If I do read something I like well enough to read the next in series, I will probably buy it if it is available.  Unless I'm crazy wild about it, I won't sign up for a mailing list or ask Amazon to notify me about the next one.  

I would recommend releasing the first two, then spacing out the rest of them, one every 30 days to stay on the new releases.


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you all for the additional great advice!  I did as recommended and published the first 3 books in the series all at once (early February) to get the ball rolling and today (March 1) will publish the 4th to begin a monthly publishing schedule (as outlined on the first page of each book) for the remaining 4 books in the series.  Each book is a standalone but reading the series in sequence reveals the overall story arc for the hero.  I'm anxious to see how readers receive the series published this way.  Cheers!


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## tjshortt (May 17, 2015)

So now that we're into June, how is this all working out?


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks, tjshortt, for asking!    The publication plan recommended by folks on this thread worked out great in building momentum for the series but my promotion efforts really didn't support the pub plan as well as they should have.  That was my fault and nothing to do with the publication plan, which I'll use again.  I'm working now to change my PR approach to attract more readers to the series and to prepare for a spin-off I've planned.  I'll report back in mid-summer, if you like, and let you know how it all works out.  Cheers!


----------



## kai_andersen (Jun 20, 2015)

Steven Hardesty said:


> I'm wrapping up writing 7 novels in a comic crime series (in the tone of Donald E. Westlake's Dortmunder stories) and could use some reader advice as to the best/most popular way to publish the series: should I put all 7 novels on Kindle in one go or space them out over several (or even 7) months?


As a reader, series books is one of my pet peeve. One author still kept me hanging because the 3rd book in the trilogy isn't out yet. And it's been what...20 years?

So....as someone said, if I like book 1, I'd like to be able to continue reading until I reach the end of the series. But if I don't like the book, it doesn't matter if the entire series is published or not. Moreover, readers won't normally buy the entire series in one go, until she has decided if she at least liked book 1 enough to invest in the rest of the books.

So, it may be good to publish book 1 first and the rest of the books in intervals of one week or one month later. That's what I notice some of the big publishers do.


----------

